# Fussballmanager Spielogik



## Schalenmesch (7. Okt 2004)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich programmiere schon seit einiger Zeit mit Java einen
kostenlosen Fussballmanager.
Seit einiger Zeit ist es so, dass die der Spielplan nach einer festen Tabelle
generiert wird.
Nun möchte ich aber, dass der Spielplan automatisch anhand der Anzahl
Mannschaften generiert werden kann.
Dabei soll Pro Spielrunde nätürlich ein Team immer nur einmal Spielen.
Wenn's geht sollte nach einem Auswärtsspiel auch immer ein Heimspiel kommen.

Ausgangslage ist am einfachsten ein String[]:

"Borussia Dortmund", "Bayern München", "Herta Berlin", "Werder Bremen", "etc."

Ziel ist dann ein String[][] {
  { "Borussia Dortmund", "Bayern München", "Herta Berlin", "Werder Bremen", etc. },
  { "Werder Bremen", "Borussia Dortmund", "Bayern München", "Herta Berlin", etc. },
  etc.
};

Vielleicht hat jemand mal so was gemacht?
Oder kennt eine sehr einfache Formel?

Viele Dank für eure Hilfe
Schalentier


----------



## thE_29 (7. Okt 2004)

ich glaub ich hab jetzt zig foren abgesucht, weil ich vergessen habe wo ich das sah, aber ich sah es erst vor kurzem und habe es schließlich gefunden 

hoffe das hilft dir

http://www.inf.uos.de/knust/lehre/spolip04.htm


----------



## Schalenmensch (7. Okt 2004)

ok, vielen dank

werde das mal studieren und ausprobieren...
falls ich was erreiche, werde ich es dann posten.

gruss und merci aus der schweiz
schalenmensch


----------

